# Lack löst sich an Element Schwinge



## Sawa (16. Oktober 2005)

Habe vorhin beim reinigen festgestellt das sich an meinem Element der Lack am rechten Ausfallende (an der schönen Ausfräsung) ablöst, lässt sich fast wie ein Klebefilm abheben. In dem Bereich kein Steinschlag oder sonstiges, die Ablösung beginnt direkt an der Kante!

Habe das Rad ein Jahr ( Rahmen ist 2003 oder 2004er).

Hat das Problem noch jemand??

Und was soll ich tun ?? Eigenreperaturversuch  
oder Reklamation???

Wäre für guten Rat echt dankbar


----------



## Sawa (16. Oktober 2005)

So jetzt versuche ich nochmal ein Bild dazu hochzuladen.

Kannste vergessen, krieg immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung, obwohl ich die Bildgröße schon verkleinert habe.

Gibts hier auch Tips dazu??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (16. Oktober 2005)

Sawa schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt versuche ich nochmal ein Bild dazu hochzuladen.
> 
> Kannste vergessen, krieg immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung, obwohl ich die Bildgröße schon verkleinert habe.
> 
> Gibts hier auch Tips dazu??



Zum Bild hochladen:
Bild in beliebiger Größe in Deine Galerie hochladen. Dann Link (den bekommst Du wenn Du auf das vergrößerte Bild mit recdhter Maustaste klickst und Eigenschaften wählst) hier mit gelben Button "Grafik einfügen" einfügen.

Zum Lackschaden:
Ich habe ein 2001er Element und habe am Unterrohr eine kleine Lackablösung. Das sieht aber so aus, als wäre da nach einem Steinschlag der Dreck unter den Klarlack gewandert.

Lade mal das Bild hoch wie es bei Dir aussieht.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Sawa (16. Oktober 2005)

Es ist zum Mäusemelken  

Ich kann nur mein Profilbild ändern...

Wo komme ich auf Grafik, bzw. wie kann ich das einrichten oder überhaupt Fotos anlegen???

Wie klappt das????????????

Danke schon mal


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Oktober 2005)

Sawa schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist zum Mäusemelken
> 
> Ich kann nur mein Profilbild ändern...
> 
> ...



In deinem Profil findest du den Link zu deinem Benutzeralbum.
Wie gesagt das Bild in die Galerie hoch laden.
Wenn Du dann einen neuen Beitrag schreibst steht Dir der gelbe Button "Grafik einfügen" zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sawa (16. Oktober 2005)

Also nächster Versuch...unter Fotos kann es jetzt angeschaut werden, aber beim Grafik einfügen haperts schon wieder  da soll ich einen Skript Text eingeben...

Also dann halt unter Fotos schauen


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Oktober 2005)

Das




sieht mir nach einem kapitalen Lackfehler aus. Würde ich in jeden Fall reklamieren.

PS: Zwischen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 musst Du einfach den Link aus der Galerie einfügen: http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/medium/Schwinge_Lackabl_sung_001.JPG


----------



## ctwitt (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

das ist ein TSC Scandium Rahmen oder? Der wird nicht pulverbeschichtet sondern naß lackiert. Und auch dieser Lack hält sehr schlecht auf dem Rahmen. Vor allen Dingen alles was weiß lackiert ist. Mein Scandium Rahmen ist voller Lackabplatzer von Steinen und Schrammen bei Stürzen. Da brauch nur mal ein kleiner Stein gegenfliegen dann plittert der lack ab. Auch beim Reinigen muss man gut aufpassen.


----------



## Sawa (17. Oktober 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Das
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hallo,

klasse, danke fürs rüberladen  

Habe meinen Händler schon angemailt (wohnt leider n bisschen weiters weg, hat aber nen superservice und klasse Preise  

Und ja, es ist ein Sauschönes Team SC, dass ja leider nicht (Scandium-Legierung) gepulvert werden kann  

Habe auch schon einige Abplatzer durch Steinschlägchen, inzwischen alle Einflugschneisen mit Folie abgeklebt.

Bin mal gespannt und melde mich dann wieder


----------



## Sawa (21. Oktober 2005)

Sodele jetzetle...

habe heute Antwort von meinem Händler bekommen. Er will mir eine Austauschschwinge besorgen. Hoffe mal das die die gleiche Farbe hat


----------



## RockybikerPete (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

habe das gleiche Problem beim schwarzen Slayer 70 aus 2004. Werde mit dem Händler nach dessen Urlaub Kontakt aufnehmen. Ist bei mir jedoch oben an den Ausfallenden (oberhalb des Lagers der Umlenkung). Komplett abgeplatzt ohne jede Fremdeinwirkung.   

Mal abwarten was Händler und Bikeaction sagen...

Info folgt (jedoch erst Mitte November)

Open Trails

Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sawa (30. Oktober 2005)

RockybikerPete schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe das gleiche Problem beim schwarzen Slayer 70 aus 2004. Werde mit dem Händler nach dessen Urlaub Kontakt aufnehmen. Ist bei mir jedoch oben an den Ausfallenden (oberhalb des Lagers der Umlenkung). Komplett abgeplatzt ohne jede Fremdeinwirkung.
> 
> ...




Hallo Sabine,

bei mir wird noch etwas dauern, da ich erst Ende Nov. Anfang Dez. frei habe und mein Händler gute 150Km weg ist von mir (der will einfach nicht umziehen) und ich die Fahrt dann mit einem 3Tage Urlaub im Allgäu verbinden will (vielleicht spielt sogar das Wetter mit...Biken).

Melde mich sobald es neues gibt.


Thorsten,

ja ist auch der TSC-Rahmen und sieht an den Einfluschneisen wie Trettlager und Sitz- und Unterrohr schon "versplittet" aus  

Hätte die klare Schutzfolie aus dem Motorradzubehörhandel gleich nach dem Kauf dranmachen sollen...

Grüße

Sawa


----------



## RockybikerPete (7. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Sawa,

haben den Schaden nun unserem Bikeshop gemeldet und dieser hat sich mit Bikeaction in Verbindung gesetzt. Ein Foto wurde an Bikeaction gesandt. Nach 10 Tagen hat Bikeaction dann eine neue Schwinge an den Händler übersandt. Hat uns natürlich begeistert! Ist eben doch ein Rocky!    

Gruß Peter + Sabine

Hoffen bei Dir findet sich auch ne Lösung


----------



## s.d (7. Dezember 2005)

@Sawa hast du die Folie von Gericke die hab ich auch am Element TSC aber ich find die ein bisschen dick oder hast du ne dünnere


----------



## Sawa (8. Dezember 2005)

Habe meine von Polo (oder Louis) und die Dicke dürfte fast 1mm sein, muß also gut vorbereitet werden.
Rahmen entfetten und an den zugeschnittenen Folienstreifen die Ecken leicht rund schneiden, damit keine Ecken hochstehen können.
Bei engen Winkeln oder z.B an den Schweißraupen am Trettlager lässt sich die Folie leider nicht so gut "anschmiegen" und mit der Zeit sammelt sich etwas Schmutz drunter.
Da es aber an der Unterseite ist, stört es mich weniger als die Lackabplatzer.

Auf die Schwinge muß ich leider noch warten, da die im passenden Lack erst noch gefertigt werden mußte (gehe doch mal davon aus, dass sie sich inzwischen auf dem Weg befindet :0)

Melde mich dann wieder


----------



## terraesp (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi hab mir das Bild lange angeschut und nicht erkennen können wo da ein kapitaler Lachfekhler vorliegt. Das rote teil neben dem Finger ist doch wohl das abschraubbare schaltauge?  wo ist da kein Lack???
da sich bei meinem rocky an einigen stellen auch der Lack verflüchtigt  hat (deutlicher zu erkennen) interessiert es mich schon ob es da garantie ansprüche gibt???


----------



## mjellen (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo auch mich würde mal interessieren wo da der kapitale Lackfehler ist, dachte mir zuerst ich bin wohl der einzige der das nicht sieht, aber es gibt ja wohl noch andere.
Fahrt ihr eigentich mit euren Bikes oder hängen die irgendwo als Ausstellungstück?? Und von was für Folien redet ihr, habt ihr auf den Autos eurer Motorhauben so schwarze Schutzhüllen, den PDA und die Handys mit Schutzfolien beklebt.
Wenns ab Werk beklebt ist ok, aber selber rumkleben, also ich weiss nicht, das erinnert mich immer wieder an die Mädchen mit weisem Blüschen und rosa Schleife im Haar. Die standen immer daneben, und haben sich nicht getraut mitzuspielen, man/frau/Kkleidung könnte ja schmutzig werden.

Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (11. Dezember 2005)

@terraesp
Der Lack platz offensichtlich an der Kante, oberhalb der Schraube ab. Sawa hebt mit seinem Finger den losen Lack etwas an.

@mjellen
Wir sind eigentlich ganz froh hier in RM-Forum ohne solcherlei Spam auszukommen. Das soll auch so bleiben. Wenn du es schaffst sachlich zu  bleiben kannst Du aber gerne mitdiskutieren.


----------



## Sawa (11. Dezember 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @terraesp
> Der Lack platz offensichtlich an der Kante, oberhalb der Schraube ab. Sawa hebt mit seinem Finger den losen Lack etwas an.
> 
> @mjellen
> Wir sind eigentlich ganz froh hier in RM-Forum ohne solcherlei Spam auszukommen. Das soll auch so bleiben. Wenn du es schaffst sachlich zu  bleiben kannst Du aber gerne mitdiskutieren.





Genau so ist das!!!

Der Lack schält sich ab, keine Schlageinwirkung.

Außerdem pflege ich meine Sachen (und das gerne), halten einfach deutlich länger.

Zu meinem Fahrstil...komme von der Stelle ohne zu stürzen (wenn man mal vom verblockten Wurzelstück absieht und hilflos in den Klickis hängend in Slowmotion zu Boden gleitet...sauber abgestützt damit man den Schmutzkontakt-igittt-vermeidet :0)

Und Zeit wirds auch mal wieder, mich für die vielen Tips und Hilfen zu bedanken, die mir oft genug weitergeholfen haben!!!!

DANKE


----------



## s.d (11. Dezember 2005)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob es so schlimm ist die besonders beanspruchten Stellen am Bike mit transparenter Folie zu bekleben. Bei Radsport Kimmerle (falls dir das was sagt) ist das ganz normal. Es gibt genug leute die ihr Bike mit Folie bekleben ich wüsste auch nicht was dagegen spricht. Wenn es nur im Wohnzimmer stehen würde wäre es ja wohl nicht nötig? Wie All-Mountain schon schrieb legen  wir im RM-Forum Wert darauf sachlich zu bleiben und mit Argumenten zu überzeugen.


----------



## mjellen (11. Dezember 2005)

Wollte niemand auf den Schlips treten, vielleicht stellt mein Bildschirm die Bilder nicht gut genug dar, hier sieht man nix ausser einem Mini Lackschaden an der Kante, falls man jedoch tatsächlich den Lack noch weiter abheben kann ist dies sicher nicht normal.
Aber Spam ist was anderes, da kennt man für gewöhnlich den Absender nicht.
Is ja auch egal, was ich sagen wollte ist für mich wärs halt nix mit Folie Teile abzukleben.
IS ABER MEINE PERSÖNLICHE EINSTELLUNG.

Was mich aber doch ernsthaft interessiert ist Wer ist WIR, kann man das irgendwo einsehen, wer das Rm Forum ist? Oder ist wir einfach alle die einmal etwas geschrieben haben?

Gruss Markus


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Dezember 2005)

mjellen schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich aber doch ernsthaft interessiert ist Wer ist WIR, kann man das irgendwo einsehen, wer das Rm Forum ist? Oder ist wir einfach alle die einmal etwas geschrieben haben?
> 
> Gruss Markus



Nein, da kann man nirgends einsehen. "WIR" sind einfach die Leute die hier im Forum mehr oder weniger regelmäßig was reinschreiben. Und WIR haben schon des öfteren festgestellt, dass er hier im Forum relativ friedlich zugeht.
Und das finden WIR auch gut so
Damit das auch so bleibt bremsen WIR Leute wie DICH, die zum spammen ansetzen, schnell mal ein bevor die Diskussion in eine Richtung abgleitet die nicht sein muss.


----------



## s.d (11. Dezember 2005)

Ist ja ok wenns nicht für dich  ist.
Kannst ja mal die ersten paar seiten im Community Talk lesen...


----------



## terraesp (11. Dezember 2005)

War gerade mal im Keller und hab nach meinem Element geschaut. Das Schltauge sitzt anders als ich dachte *hinter* dem Teil das man auf dem Photo sieht und ich habe die Kante, wo sich der Lack abhebt für die Kante des Schaltauges gehalten.
Ubrigens ist abkleben keine schlechte Sache auch wenn das Gewicht leicht erhöht wird. Vorgesterm habe ich gesehen dass meine zweite Trinkflasche, die immer am Sattelrohr war mir die Aufnahme für den Dämpfer stark angeschmigelt hat (Die Querbuchse wo das obere Hauptlager drin sitzt) Ein Tape hätte da einiges verhindert und es ist nicht nur der Lack ab. Desgleichen passsierte mir mit den Leitungen für die Scheibenbremsen, die kraftig das RM logo am Steuerrohr beargeitet hat und auch etwas vom Metall mitgenommen hat. Aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer


----------



## s.d (12. Dezember 2005)

ja mein Vertex hat auch einige scheuerstellen ist aber nicht so schlimm weils ja Pulverlackierung hat ein bisschen Politur und dann gehts wieder aber beim Element TSC ist das ne andere sache besonders da wo es steinschlaggefährdet ist


----------



## Sawa (14. Dezember 2005)

So, jetzt ist eine Schwinge gekommen...allerdings 2004er statt 2003 und die passt nicht...

Also telefonieren, u.a. auch mit Herrn Liebe von bikeaction. Sind jetzt mal so verblieben, dass ich einen Lack geschickt bekomme und versuche diesen zwischen Alu und abgehender Lackfläche aufzutragen und so den Lackfilm "anzukleben".
Wenns klappt bin ich zufrieden!!!

Wenn nicht, wird weiter geschaut.

Tjaja...s´heilig Blechle   Ist aber auch ein echt schönes Teil


----------



## s.d (15. Dezember 2005)

also da bin ich zuversichtlich normalerweiße müßte das doch klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

